# New here and gifted a bunch of bottles!



## Old Hickory (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I just joined up after spending the afternoon rummaging through a bottle collection that was gifted to me from a neighbor.  I'm just guessing here, but there's probably over 100 bottles in the collection, plus about another 100 I've collected over the years.  Most all of the gifted bottles are as found condition, with dirt in, or on them.  1/2 pint whiskey, full pint whiskey, and a few 4/5 whiskey, all cork stoppers, no twist offs.  Soda-pop bottles, including Coca-Cola, 7-UP, Roxie, Donnely, Smith, and a few others.  Tiny to medium size medicine bottles, McCormick spice bottles, and one I found very interesting, it's almost flat, like deflated. Anyway, I look forward to posting some pictures later and getting to know my new bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, sounds good. You can't ague with the price anyway. []


----------



## epgorge (Jun 29, 2014)

waiting to see pictures.Joel


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 29, 2014)

Joel, I'love have to put them up soon.  There's a few interesting ones there.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 30, 2014)

Patience, then!


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay, here's most of what I was given from the old lady up the road.  I've sorted them out and found some interesting ones, I'll post next, (along with my old collection).


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's some of my old collection.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

More old collection.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

Three interesting pop bottles, from the left, Roxie, (guessing it's a pop bottle) Imbesi Bottle Works-817-19 Carpenter st. Phila, PA.  A 60's-70's 7-UP bottle, and an old Coke bottle, Coka-Cola Bottling Works  HBG with an arrow and marked "Property Of".


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

Liquid Stove Polish-Manufactured By J.L. Prescott Co.-New York  still has some polish in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This little fellow is a mystery to me, no marks at all, about 5" high and very slim, couldn't have held more than an oz.  Very heavy glass  and a wide mouth for it's size.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey, I'm glad you didn't ask value, there may be some but not a lot.Post 7, pic 1, bottle 4 I'm unsure of.I see a MOM's (common) but another cobalt with a label that does intrigue me.What is that one? Post 8, pic 1, right front. MOMish but labeled.The Cokes generally are wanted in script, that one is a product bottle. It may have a small town that may be of interest to someone.The Mc trade mark for McCormick didn't start until 1941 if I recall.I really can't see much in the photo's that are eye grabbing to me. That doesn't mean they aren't there though.PS; MOM is Milk of Magnesia.[]


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 30, 2014)

These were all found locally from Halifax to Tower City area of central PA.  The Coke bottle is from Harrisburg PA bottler, I just never saw one like it, any guess as to age?  Roxie-never heard of it.  It's the slim little fellow that puzzles me though.  I'll maybe line some of the bottles up and photograph them, I'm not in it for money, I just like em!  It would be great to find an old colonial era bottle from the area though!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

I spy with my eye what may be a pretty good one.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 30, 2014)

Most of those look common and not very old, but I do see a few good ones. The roxie is pretty cool, maybe get some close up pics of the embossed cork top bottles and sodas.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

The wicker basket holds an embossed Cobalt piece. Mind showing a close-up of the embossing?


----------



## epgorge (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Hickory said:
			
		

> Okay, here's most of what I was given from the old lady up the road.  I've sorted them out and found some interesting ones, I'll post next, (along with my old collection).


Looks like most came from a turn of the century dump! Soda's may be of minimal value. Sorry, I don't know much about soda or beer bottles. Cobalt is a milk of magnesium.Joel


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

When I found out what my Citrate of Magnesia bottle is for, it went in as a place for my baby lake fish to hide. Heh. Still, cobalt is lovely and medicine tends to always be of interest. Looks like a milk bottle with that wide mouth down in the lower right. Embossed?


----------



## epgorge (Jun 30, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> When I found out what my Citrate of Magnesia bottle is for, it went in as a place for my baby lake fish to hide. Heh. Still, cobalt is lovely and medicine tends to always be of interest. Looks like a milk bottle with that wide mouth down in the lower right. Embossed?


Most of those are condiment jars..... olives, capers, mustard, etc.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Now it hides my pet fish. [] And, yes, I have some of those same jars in my bottle garden--a French's Mustard is in the pond  for those minnows. Heh. Nonetheless, they all are part of history be them 50 years old or 100. Only 7-Up I  ever found was an early 1960s one missing the neck in my school's Creek. Ghost lettering, so it had no reason to go on display, and is proudly sitting by a Climantis on a trellis on my bottle garden (upside down to hold firmly in the ground planted), protecting the flowers with a none-to-impenetrable wall of glass from rampaging turtles who siege the city of--okay, so way to over-the-top dramatic, eh?


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll try for pictures this week-end.  The ones in the basket are pretty much the later twist top bottles destined for storage in the cellar.  Pretty much worthless now, but still, they don't make em any more.  The embossed cobalt bottle is M.O.M. bottle.  "The Chas. H. Phillips Chemical Co. Glenbrook, Conn." with trademark embossed.  Soda bottles, I'll take any of those old worthless ones I can get!  There's even throw-away from the 70's-80's (Coke) twist off with the "beaded" body.  Just don't see em anymore.  Now, I' ve heard of "Moxie" soda, but "Roxie"?  Never heard of it, but there's a Roxie bottle there!  A couple of local soda makers bottles here, Smith's and Son, and Cyrus Donelly, both from a few miles away.  Yes, there's a lot of "junk" in the collection, but with few exceptions, it's junk that isn't made anymore, btw, thanks for the bottle garden idea, that's where the junk might go...  The old condiment jars will hold nails, screws, nuts, washers in the shop, but I won't get rid of them.  Some Heinz ketchup bottles from the 30's-40's-bottle garden material.  There's one Heinz ketchup bottle in the bunch that isn't a twist-off, looks like a stopper neck, but clearly Heinz, never saw one that wasn't twist-off.  Indeed, there are lots of common bottles there, but Model "T"s were once common.  Either way, I just keep what I find and they're interesting.  The holy grail for me would be to come across a local bottle from the mid 1700's when this area was settled.  I'll get some more detailed pictures this week-end.  Thanks for the comments and questions!..and there's probably even a few good ones there!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

There are good ones, and am glad you won't just throw them away like some people do. Or, as I once heard, one guy smashes ones he doesn't like with a golf club then buries their remains in the hole he dug them from. Sickening. First of all, he just littered dangerous shards of glass, secondly, someone else might have wanted those. Thirdly, what the heck makes him so violent?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 1, 2014)

The big thing to consider is - If there are seams on the finish, the top portion of he bottle for closure - it is an ABM Automatic 'bottle machine product and noi really collectable unless it is an interesting figural bottle.   RED M.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 1, 2014)

Remember what Beloch said in the first "Indiana Jones" movie, something like, "This watch, $5.00 from any street  vendor, but I bury it in the sand for 1,000 years, and it becomes priceless!"  That's pretty much how I look at the less disireable bottles, (and other things).  Maybe not 1,000 years, but possibly in my grand-son's time.  I'm just keeping a little alive and undisturbed. I'm starting to learn some things here, like the seems and tops.  I expect to be educated here.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Very edumacated here. []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 29, 2014)

I am looking for bottles that were made, hand blown, in turn molds where there are vertical stress lines in the glass,  under an applied tooled finish.  They can be borrowed, pictured, or what ever.  I just get into these characteristics of how bottles were made.  I have three examl;es of these marks.I also have a bottle with abut 40 vertical black lines around the straight body of the bottle cylinder; that I can not explain - because I don't know what caused them.  One bottle marked like that, out of over 2000 collected - is a thought twister.   RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2014)

Wasn't Andrew Jackson nicknamed Old Hickory?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, a very admirable president.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

I had just been looking through a book of games that had a name game in it, mentioning him--like that morning.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello Roy, I will buy the whole lot if you are interested in selling it. Thanks, Bert DeWitt


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello Roy;  The first thing to explain to you is that the top closure part of a bottle is called the finish.  If you study the glass in that part of a bottle, and see two vertical seams on the glass, those seams tell you that - that part of the glass was formed in the neckring and guide ring of an Automatic Bottle Machine....(ABM) and not worth keeping - unless it is fancy to your liking..  If you send me your email address, I have a little write-up that tells you what most bottle collectors are looking for.Basically we are into are bottles that were blown on a blow-pipe.RED Matthews   <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 25, 2014)

well what I see is pretty much the some stuff every body ells finds theta know very little about the hobby. late 1930s to 1950. in general 95% worthless . but hay what ever.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the green Roxie bottle. I collect art deco and ACL sodas, local milks, and mason type jars (embossed).  None are blown or pontiled but they are desirable to me.  I wouldn't consider them worthless.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Like beauty, value only exists in the eye of the beholder-- what is worthless to some people, is desirable to others like Lisa and me.


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Bert, but I want to hang on to them for decorators.


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 1, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> I like the green Roxie bottle. I collect art deco and ACL sodas, local milks, and mason type jars (embossed).  None are blown or pontiled but they are desirable to me.  I wouldn't consider them worthless.
> Lisa



I can't quite figure that one out.  I did a search and came up with nothing Roxie where the bottle came from, and the ones I saw were brown, not green.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 6, 2014)

when you dig for fun and love of discovery that's what its all about.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to AB Ol' Hick'.  Where about are you?  My family was from Dauphin, and I've done a lot of driving around up your way.  There are lots of small mountain side/road side dumps up that way.  Lots have been picked/dug, but keep looking.  There are a few decent bottles from that area.  Mostly milks, but Dalmatia had a hutch or two. Good luck on your search for a 1700's local bottle.  Just not going to happen.  Best you might find would be an early Felix from Harrisburg and probably 1840's.


----------

